# Birth Certificate (in specific to India)



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Expats living in Germany or planning on to...

My main question is this - 
--- BIRTH CERTIFICATE : I do not have birth certificate here in India , but other acceptable documents like MATRICULATION / DEGREE / PASSPORT / etc etc documents stating my birth date is with me . 
I have seen the required document list and it states to have Birth Cert. Any one , any idea if its strictly required !! or is there a way to get away with it ... as I do not want to get into hassle / delays / red-tapism .

------ Other questions.
Money -- I have read that about 3.5 lakh INR in account is sufficient to show money ? 
Accommodation - Do I have to show accommodation / Hotel booking for whole 6 months
Fees - Do I have DD made a day before the interview ? what if the exchange rate fluctuates / changes the day of your interview.


----------



## shivli (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, Did you get an alternative if you do not have a birth certificate?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

shivli said:


> Hi, Did you get an alternative if you do not have a birth certificate?


Hi , no i have not found an alternative as of now.


----------

